# « Confirmer le code de l’iPhone » ?



## TiTwo102 (25 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Suite à un changement du code de mon téléphone j’ai eu une notification (également visible dans les réglages) qui apparaît et m’indique de « confirmer le code de l’iPhone » pour continuer à utiliser iCloud. Je trouve ça plutôt bizarre (je n’ai du coup pas encore confirmé le code).

Avez-vous déjà eu ou entendu un cas similaire ? Je n’ai trouvé qu’un sujet non soldé sur le forum apple.

Merci.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2018)

Oui


----------



## Giorgio82 (1 Juillet 2018)

Oui c’est normal, après quand tu te connectera à des services iCloud, on te demandera en plus de taper ton mot passe avec l’appareil que tu te connecte (celui de ton iPhone si tu vas dans les réglages iCloud avec ton iPhone...)


----------

